
Show HN: My new side project is live. It is city guide for best foods - faridmovsumov
https://foodieadvice.com
======
faridmovsumov
@grif-fin Thank you for your comments and feedbacks

\- I got all pictures from free stock photo websites so far.

\- We are trying to add description to all dishes. Also adding ingredients is
on my plans.

\- I will add feature to see best places to eat some food in next phase. It is
coming soon.

\- I will convert it to mobile app also but it is not priority at the moment.
I am expecting users to find us from Google actually.

\----------------

\- Monetization:

    
    
      - I am planning to build an api and make a monthly subscription for it.
    
      - Advertisement also an option.
    

Q: How come you went for cities/countries and not just country?

A: I will also suggest places to eat for specific foods in cities. So I build
it in a way that I can link places to food. And also for some countries, there
are differences between foods in cities. But for most of countries foods are
same. This point is still in my mind. I believe for clear design it is good to
separate

~~~
grif-fin
I am surprised you managed to find all of those quality pictures from free
stock photo webs.

Just wondering, what sort of API do you think can get you monthly
subscriptions?

~~~
faridmovsumov
[https://www.pexels.com/](https://www.pexels.com/) is especilly a great
source.

After sharing this project on Twitter I got some feedbacks about requirement
for api. I think if I will get more requests I will build an api and give
access to it with monthly subscription.

My Tweet:
[https://twitter.com/faridmovsumov/status/1079005727354687488](https://twitter.com/faridmovsumov/status/1079005727354687488)

------
grif-fin
Well done on deploying your side project. Looks shiny.

\+ The quality of the pictures really pay off, how did you get access to such
good quality photoes?

\- The descriptions are missing for some dishes. Maybe adding some ingridients
would help?

\- If I like a food I would like to know which resturant makes them well near
me. You don't have that feature yet. That makes me think, what is the purpose
of foodieadvice? Just national dishes?

\- Most likely I as a tourist am looking for the food while touring, doesn't
this make more sense to be a mobile app?

Qs:

* How are you planning to make money? Linking resturnats as an add to a dish would be the obvious way, have you thought of that?

* How come you went for cities/countries and not just country?

------
tobylane
Site looks great. I'd shrink the footer.

Content wise it's hard to know how to judge it. London has decent restaurants
from nearly everywhere, but some of the best are not central (New Malden for
Korean, Green Lanes for Turkish).

~~~
faridmovsumov
Thank you for feedback. I was thinking about footer same thing actually but
waiting someone else to give this feedback to shrink it actually :)

I will make instagram picture heights smaller than it will be good I think.

Goal in the end to show all content based on community decisions. So I believe
content will be better with time. But we try to make good researches about
cities to fill initial content. Then it will improve with feedbacks.

~~~
onurozkan
I can suggest "Haringey" in London for Turkish food.

------
mikerah13
Very nice. What is your tech stack? Is this on github? Have you thought of
adding some mapping to this, maybe suggesting locations where these dishes can
be found? I might could help you out with that if you had any interest. Good
Job.

~~~
faridmovsumov
In next phase of project I am planning to start adding locations and allow
users suggest best locations to eat foods in cities. It is very nice to hear
people wants to contribute. I will let you know when location suggestion
feature is ready. Thank you :)

------
faridmovsumov
It would be very nice to get some feedback

